# This Article Says TNC (Uber, Lyft) Are Not Livery



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

*"Livery* drivers - those operating a limousine or other vehicle hired by prearrangement - now have to obtain a city license as a driver of a public vehicle. ... A car operated for a digital ride-hailing company like Lyft or *Uber* is not *considered* a *livery* car.Jan 3, 2019"

https://www.southcoasttoday.com/new...-in-new-bedford-but-livery-rules-have-changed


LADryver said:


> *"Livery* drivers - those operating a limousine or other vehicle hired by prearrangement - now have to obtain a city license as a driver of a public vehicle. ... A car operated for a digital ride-hailing company like Lyft or *Uber* is not *considered* a *livery* car.Jan 3, 2019"
> 
> https://www.southcoasttoday.com/new...-in-new-bedford-but-livery-rules-have-changed


Then found is this insurance company offering insurance to livery but not to rideshare, at its strongest saying that TNC (Transportation Network Company) cars are a blurred line, a hybrid, but not livery, because it says livery is scheduled, known, route, ridership. And Rideshare is not.

https://1reason.com/commercial-auto...fference-between-a-taxi-and-a-livery-service/


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Prearranged: Rider books through app, you receive request, you pick them up, you drop them off. It was prearranged.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

The article claims that the relationship is the factor. A taxi is not livery because people hail from the street. A TNC is not livery because people hail from the app. The other factor is the regulatory agencies. TNC is regulated by Utilities Commissions. In my opinion this sorting out about who is what is worth research.

Though intelligent people enjoy using their intelligence to make assumptions that seem logical, they could be dealing with a body of thought that applies different logic, using different inputs. Apparently a limousine is not arranged moments in advance. It is arranged by a process of reservation, even if it is an hour. The only aspect of Uber that may fall there is scheduled rides but the difference is the relationship again. The limo driver has the reservation, and waits for the time to come. The Uber Driver has no such awareness. The limo driver has the full name of the passenger, and Uber drivers do not. The limo driver may usually be the driver. The Uber Driver is not.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

LADryver said:


> *"Livery* drivers - those operating a limousine or other vehicle hired by prearrangement - now have to obtain a city license as a driver of a public vehicle. ... A car operated for a digital ride-hailing company like Lyft or *Uber* is not *considered* a *livery* car.Jan 3, 2019"
> 
> https://www.southcoasttoday.com/new...-in-new-bedford-but-livery-rules-have-changed
> 
> ...


" TECHNOLOGY COMPANY " !


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> " TECHNOLOGY COMPANY " !


The most inept technology company.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Taxis hail on the street?

Uhh they CAN be hailed on the street, but not everywhere.

In Orlando-ish i can go an entire day without any street hails at all. (it can happen) normally i'll get a few, or a random walk up at a 711 or wawa or something, or a pickup at the hotel i'm dropping off at ect. But most of my fares come from dispatch or taxi stands.

The definitions also vary by location. In Osceola county (some of Walt Disney world fall in Osceola county so it's not the middle of nowhere) only has "vehicle for hire" and sets the exact same requirement for everything. Orlando on the other hand has vehicle for hire divided into like 10 different things.

In Orlando "Livery" is a local designation for a type of service that cannot be "hailed" in person. However it can be booked through any "not in person" method including phone, text messaging, emailing, ect. They also can't queue up in any way that someone can walk up to it and ask for a ride. The other big difference is that "livery" vehicles can't have "taxi" "Cab" or "taxi cab" "for hire" on the outside in any way shape or form.

(Sounds like it COULD apply to uber right? well this is the permit that the airport used to require that uber's get if they wanted to pickup there)


The laws that are on the books across the nation vary so much that any statements about what uber is/isnt are theoretical at best.


----------

